# Sekiro GOTY 2019. Gli altri premi principali.



## Hellscream (13 Dicembre 2019)

*Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice* ha vinto il premio come *Gioco dell'Anno 2019*. Di seguito gli altri premi principali.

*Best Action Game – Devil May Cry 5*

*Best Game Direction – Death Stranding*

*Best Ongoing Game – Fortnite*

*Best Narrative – Disco Elysium*

*Best Art Direction – Control*

*Best Music – Death Stranding*

*Best Multiplayer Game – Apex Legends*

*Best Performance – Mads Mikkelsen (Death Stranding)*

*Best Action/Adventure Game: Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice*


----------



## juventino (13 Dicembre 2019)

Alla fine hanno trovato il modo di dare un premio a Fortnite


----------



## Butcher (13 Dicembre 2019)

Meritatissimo. Ero molto scettico, addirittura non mi stava piacendo nelle prime fasi...poi...poi mi sono innamorato e ogni tanto lo riprendo per il NG+.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2019)

Il mio GOTY è Resident Evil 2 Remake, e tra l'altro qualche giorno fa hanno annunciato ufficialmente il terzo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Dicembre 2019)

Annata fiacca, Red Dead Redemption 2 dello scorso anno resta superiore a tutto ciò che è uscito finora.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2019)

Ormai le uniche robe interessanti le fanno le software house indie, a discapito della grafica (ma chissenefrega). Nel 2020 però uscirà Half Life Alyx, che al di là di come sarà è pur sempre Half Life e farà parlare tantissimo. Conoscendo la Valve, sarà minimo un capolavoro come i precedenti.

Ah e c'è pure The Last of Us 2. Insomma, l'anno che viene si farà sul serio.


----------



## vota DC (14 Dicembre 2019)

Last of us 2 corrono brutte voci da un anno e mezzo, sarà filmato interattivo alla Walking Dead di telltale tutto basato su tematiche sjw.
Nel 2020 esce il nuovo sandbox turco Mount and blade Bannerlord, quello sì che meriterà un best ongoing game dato che è basato sul modding ed esce early access con molte modalità di gioco bloccate (tipo adesso manca pure la flotta) che verranno man mano introdotte con le patch.
Poi c'è il cyberpunk degli autori del witcher.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Dicembre 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Last of us 2 corrono brutte voci da un anno e mezzo, sarà filmato interattivo alla Walking Dead di telltale tutto basato su tematiche sjw.



Filmato interattivo no, il gameplay sarà sicuramente massiccio.
Ma fortemente SJW purtroppo sì...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2019)

Pazzesco come siano stati nominati Half Life e The Last of Us 2 per il 2020 e questo gioco sia stato ignorato


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Pazzesco come siano stati nominati Half Life e The Last of Us 2 per il 2020 e questo gioco sia stato ignorato


Visto che sono chiamato in causa, dato che sono stato tra quelli che ha parlato di giochi nuovi qui dentro, io mi riferivo a titoli totalmente inediti, non remake (che ormai abbondano assieme ai reboot)  .


----------



## fabri47 (14 Dicembre 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Last of us 2 corrono brutte voci da un anno e mezzo, sarà filmato interattivo alla Walking Dead di telltale tutto basato su tematiche sjw.
> Nel 2020 esce il nuovo sandbox turco Mount and blade Bannerlord, quello sì che meriterà un best ongoing game dato che è basato sul modding ed esce early access con molte modalità di gioco bloccate (tipo adesso manca pure la flotta) che verranno man mano introdotte con le patch.
> Poi c'è il cyberpunk degli autori del witcher.


Vedremo, in ogni caso per me il primo era talmente perfetto da non aver bisogno di seguiti. Ma purtroppo quando un brand tira, le case di produzione non resistono.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Dicembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Visto che sono chiamato in causa, dato che sono stato tra quelli che ha parlato di giochi nuovi qui dentro, io mi riferivo a titoli totalmente inediti, non remake (che ormai abbondano assieme ai reboot)  .



Ah ok scusa avevo frainteso.


----------

